# Plecos with Pirayas??



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

Anybody have any luck keeping a Pleco in a Piraya tank??


----------



## s10jets04s (May 27, 2005)

yea lol, it dosent work out. back wen i had my red belly, we put a pleco in the tank, 1 about the same size as the rb thinking that if it was big then he wouldnt get eaten, but...... the pleco lasted about 25 minutes


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't keep a pleco with my piraya and big caribas. But I have one with my small rbps. He is a sh*t factory but has survived well.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ive had this tank for over 6 months and so far no deaths. Pirayas are now 5". The key was introducing larger plecos (5"). The plecos are as follows L-200 Green Phantom Pleco, L-27 Royal Pleco, and a polka dot pleco (not adonis). The larger they are the more waste they generate.


----------



## kostas kefalas (May 21, 2005)

Brett said:


> Anybody have any luck keeping a Pleco in a Piraya tank??
> [snapback]1049647[/snapback]​


i have a pleco im my 200liters with 3 rdp with no problem for 1 month the pleco is the same size with my rbp

cheers


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

i have a pleco, 5 guppies and about 5 minnows in a tank w/my rbpand no deaths other than natural causes


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

had a pleco in mine, saw a couple of nips on his fins so took him out, he was too cool to let die. hes know in my dads 6ft tank with cichlids.

they seem to do better if they have been added to the tank before the Ps but thats just my findings.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It is possible. But with piranha's you just never know







It can go good for a long time and all the sudden they will attack the pleco. It will always be a gamble to put a pleco (or other fish) in with your piranha's.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Going to move this to Pirahna Aquario


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Have a 12" one that has lived with piraya growing up. The piraya started out as 2-3" fish , out of 5 I now have 2 that are 8-10 " long. They have eaten each other but left the large pleco alone!I am a firm beliver that piraya are nasty when hungry.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I have 2 of them in my 75 gallon with 4 rebellies. The pleco's are about 9 inches long, possibly bigger. They have been in there for over a month and no problems. As long as I keep my reds well fed, they don't bother anything else in the tank. I did have a medium size snail in there but one of the p's decided to take a bite out of it and it died. I have a large snail in there and he does just fine as well.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Ive had this tank for over 6 months and so far no deaths. Pirayas are now 5". The key was introducing larger plecos (5"). The plecos are as follows L-200 Green Phantom Pleco, L-27 Royal Pleco, and a polka dot pleco (not adonis). The larger they are the more waste they generate.
> [snapback]1049712[/snapback]​


Wonderful Shots


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I've always had pleco's in with my p's. I have have golds and piraya's now. I just always start with bigger pleco's and I've yet to have a problem.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

My plecos did not lasted long with my Pygos...so i do not recommend that no anybody

Regards


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow my piranhas are total opposites. They eat anything that swims like them. If I dropped any pleco in my tank, they would not eat it. I think they probably think it's nasty or something. They took a little bite of the plecos tail before and never touched him again. I grew them up with 2 plecos from dime sized runts. Had 3 living with them until I changed tanks. Gave 2 plecos away and now I have 1 left. He has never been bothered since. If the pleco swam right in the middle of them as the 5 rbps circle around each other, the pleco is still left unnoticed... No guarantee that it will survive forever but so far so good


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Give them enough hiding place and they should be ok. Once the P gets used to living with it, it will be okay and keep your ps well fed at all time.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wit a common its no biggie, but id never risk a fancy wit a piranha


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Tibs said:


> wit a common its no biggie, but id never risk a fancy wit a piranha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had no problems keeing a large pleco, and raphael catfish with my piraya colony. My piraya have been with a large pleco for 15 months, and a raphael catfish for about 4 months.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I've kept plecos many times before with piranhas. Presently have two that were put in a couple months or so ago at about 1 1/2 inches. Now they are about 2 to 3 inches TL. They stay pretty much hidden behind or under rocks and roots. Which seems to be the key to their survival. Past attempts at keeping them over the years, lasted a couple years then their bellies were bit open and eaten by the Pygos. Dave Schleser made mention of these as suitable tank mates in his book, but he later changed his mind since that information was given to him by aquarists and he discovered the error in what he wrote by experience. So you still run the risk of the fishes being eaten eventually. But overall, like I said, give them enough hiding spaces and they MIGHT grow out to be adult fish with a tremendous amount of luck.


----------

